
Deleting Facebook - allenleein
https://www.feld.com/archives/2018/08/deleting-facebook.html
======
jonny_eh
Summary: Guy that didn't use Facebook much deleted his Facebook account.

------
wolco
Deleting facebook is like saying bye to older contact or classmates. Most will
not make it through the refriend on new social media platform stage. It is
likely this will be the last time you ever have a chance to connect with this
person.

~~~
mooreds
Or google them or connect on linked in or send them an email.

Wait, you don't have their email? You've not sent them an email in 1/5/10
years? Why would you need to connect in the next 1/5/10 years?

Seriously though, if you really need to connect with someone and they are on
the internet, google can help you find them.

You will miss out on serendipitous interaction with loose connections, and
that is a real concern. However, the signal to noise ratio of my feeds was so
low that such interaction rarely happened anyway.

------
gkilmain
I once told my bookie to delete my account. He said he can't remove it from
the db but he can try his best to not accept any wagers from the account. I've
since wagered 100 + times that conversation. Maybe fb is the same. Maybe they
know sooner or later, some how either through curiosity or some stupid link
you click on, you'll be back?

~~~
taneq
It's the same way you can't delete your World of Warcraft account, only 'de-
activate' it. They know you'll be back.

(Of course you can do things like trash all your gear, then delete all your
characters, but unless you do that the temptation will always be there...)

~~~
Qwertie
Thats illegal since the GDPR.

~~~
taneq
Well, in Europe maybe. And only if a game character and items in their game
count as your data. (IIRC there was actually something in the license
agreement about all characters remaining property of Blizzard.)

~~~
lokedhs
The GDPR is about personal information. That is your name, address, email, IP
address that you used to connect with, etc.

So yes, they can keep your character, but they have to delete anything that
can link that character to you.

------
gumby
Doesn't FB have shadow accounts/profiles even of people not on FB? I seem to
remember when I created my account it already suggested all sorts of people
for me to connect with.

In which case...what is deletion?

~~~
brudgers
Suspension of write access via the web to a node in the graph?

------
bArray
I wonder how deleting Facebook works with regards to shadow accounts - do they
still store you in some DB as a shadow person just by being associated with
somebody still using FB?

~~~
jeromegv
Yes they do.

------
mmaunder
People with huge networks like Brad leaving FB matters. A hub with many spokes
leaves the network and influences others to leave, rinse, repeat.

~~~
ScottAS
I’m not sure it matters too much. A user can only have an absolute maximum of
5000 friends and most people don’t ever reach that, including famous people.
Networks like Twitter and Instagram which are focused on asymmetric
“following” rather than friending have a lot more to lose when a “hub” leaves.

------
kovrik
Honestly, I don't really understand why we are getting posts like this one.
People don't post 'How I deleted my Github account', right?

So what's the big deal? Is it some kind of accomplishment and people expect
praise?

UPD: I mean, if you are not using FB anymore (like me), then does it really
matter if you delete it or not? If you actually do use it, then why delete it?

------
jaxn
I have too many customer relationships on Facebook. It's my own fault for
creating a Users Group for our software on Facebook.

If it wasn't for that, I would delete my account.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Should move that group to something off-network sooner rather than later.
Otherwise, you never know when the rug gets pulled out by Facebook.

~~~
jaxn
Agreed.

